# Kompensation von Elektroanlagen, ein Glücksspiel?



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hi

Sicherlich ist dieses Thema etwas hochgegriffen für dieses Forum, eine Kompenstationsanlage wird nur in größeren Elektroanlagen (Industrie) benötigt uind wird vom Fachmann installiert.
Trotzdem möchte ich euch nicht ein Program vorenthalten, mit dessen Hilfe eine Kompensationsanlage berechnet und simuliert werden kann.
Wir können nicht genug unternehmen gegen unseren eigenen Bildungsnotstand

Kompensation.exe 

Selbstentpackende Datei bitte erst in ein leeres Verzeichniss kopieren und dann zum Extraieren aufrufen.
Zum Starten:  siebko.exe


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2004)

*naja*

Kompensation erlernt jeder Elktrogeselle.
Udn jeder Elkektromeister kann sie dir aus den FF berechnen.


----------



## Daniel B (21 März 2004)

hi ,der Link funktioniert nicht?

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Josef Scholz (21 März 2004)

Hallo Daniel

Habe den Link soeben korrigiert, er funktioniert jetzt wieder


----------

